# Pigeon in Melbourne, Aus desperately in need for a home



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,

I have a beautiful male pigeon who desperately needs a home. I believe he is part Old German Owl. He was rescued and I've tried to introduce him to my three female pigeons but it has not worked and the situation is getting worse. 

Does anyone know of users who are located in Melbourne, Australia? Or close by? I want him to go to a good home.


----------



## caspar2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi, did you find a home for him yet? I have a pair of turbits which I think are similar but I don't know if he would get on with them either.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

are your turbits male and female?
I haven't found a home yet. Send me a message if you'd be willing to try it out. I will be okay to take him back if they don't get along.
This is a picture of the pigeon.


----------



## caspar2017 (Jan 12, 2017)

He's a beautiful bird and looks quite similar to the turbits. We just have a male and female bonded pair. Right now they are just about to hatch their first egg so maybe it wouldn't be the right time to introduce him?

We are new to pigeons and don't know too much about them yet.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

hmm yes right now wouldn't be a great time to introduce him for your birds. thank you though


----------



## chockymousse (Dec 29, 2016)

He's lovely! Are you still looking for a home for him? My youngster is 6 weeks old, so i might be a better option if you're desperate.

How was he rescued?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm definitely still looking for a home for him if you're able  I found him walking along a busy road, I had to chase him off the road since he wasnt aware of traffic. I managed to grab him while he was eating food I brought him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What happened when you put him with your 3 females?


----------



## chockymousse (Dec 29, 2016)

Msmely, I sent you a pm, looking forward to hearing from you next time you're online.


----------

